# Are Canada's wireless prices really cheaper than in the US?



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

A good article that explores whether wireless plans in the US are better than Can. Read the last paragraph if you're lazy - this article doesn't seem to deliver much of a verdict - but it does suggest that wireless plans will not go much lower with Verizon in the Cdn wireless markeyplace.

http://www.vancouversun.com/busines...+cheaper+than+look+numbers/8859870/story.html


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm not sure why people are going nuts over Verizon either...the plans won't be that much cheaper in Canada I suspect based on current U.S. prices:

http://www.verizonwireless.com/wcms/consumer/shop/prepaid-T4a.html

Unlimited everything costs $50/month. This is not orders of magnitude different than any of the big 3 and their discount dealers (e.g., Koodo).


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Since the future is all text and data, I am surprised that they made no mention of text rates and quotas. Most people under 40 use mobile phones to text each other. Voice is the exception. You can even text to landlines and the carrier will call the recipient and read the text to them for a fee (15 cents for Telus).


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Since the future is all text and data, I am surprised that they made no mention of text rates and quotas. Most people under 40 use mobile phones to text each other. Voice is the exception.


Yup. Myself and other "under 40" people in Europe pay €10/month for data (no need for text..... there are apps that convert "text" to data) In the US, I know people can also get perfectly good $10/month plans or $20/month unlimited. When I was in Canada, this was impossible to find without being very creative (I think I got down to $25/month). If I want to actually talk to someone, I do it for free at home on Skype etc etc. Used to login into PS3 just to talk to "under 40" people (for free) I can Sype on data as well but we really don't talk to each other on the go, coordination is done via data plans by text or email etc. I even get voice mail via data (wav file in my email)

Do they still charge $25 for SIM cards in Canada? Random monthly "government" surplus fees? Setup fees? None of these exist in any other country I've been. They usually hand out free Paygo SIM cards like candy. In Canada and US you just have to know where to find them.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree, as a 22 y/o I barely talk on my cellphone, I text like crazy and go on the web like crazy, as long as I get that I am a happy man!


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Wind Mobile $30/month for unlimited data


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Here is the problem with Wind Mobile. I don't know about the others.

_What will it cost to use AWAY coverage with my phone?
Last Updated: Mar 14, 2013 11:14AM EDT
Most charges you incur when you use your WIND phone from an AWAY Zone are pay-per-use.

Here are our current rates:

US/Canada Roaming - *20¢/min:* When outside a WIND Zone, receive a call or make a call to anywhere in Canada or the US– no extra long-distance charges apply.

US/Canada Texting – *15¢/text*: Send a text message to anywhere in Canada or the U.S. while you’re outside a WIND Zone. Receiving text messages is always free.

Data Roaming - *$1/MB*: Stay connected while traveling anywhere in Canada or the U.S. with one low flat rate for data.

[See pay-per-use rates for international roaming beyond the US here]._


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Yep Wind becomes considerably less attractive if you need to talk/data while traveling outside of their home zones.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

m3s said:


> ... If I want to actually talk to someone, I do it for free at home on Skype etc etc ...


Assuming they are willing to use a computer/tablet/something other than a phone.

If it's a regular phone, for US & Canada it's $30 USD a year.


Or there's also Google talk which is free for US and Canada phones.



The other potential issue I've run into while roaming in the US is coverage. It seems pretty silly to be in downtown San Francisco & not able to get a signal. 



Cheers


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Skype is always "free" to talk to Skype and PS3 to PS3 etc etc. You don't need to pay to talk online because you already paid for the internet data. I pay for VoIP only to receive business calls etc because all my peers have the internet now.

Talking online is actually better quality than POTS if setup correctly with a modern router. You can still hook a POTS phone up to the internet but it's cheaper and better to buy a good headset. VoIP is a little worse because it has to convert to the phone system, it's not as "pure" as talking directly online. I find the iPhone is a perfect way to talk online because it has a good microphone. Even better is a bluetooth headset because it works with PS3 or anything bluetooth. 

The trick to roaming is to buy an unlocked phone and get a SIM card in the country you visit. If you took a subsidized phone from Rogers/Bell/Telus they tend to manipulate the modem software in the phone which is why it doesn't always work properly in the US.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

m3s said:


> Skype is always "free" to talk to Skype and PS3 to PS3 etc etc.
> 
> You don't need to pay to talk online because you already paid for the internet data ...


 ... and that's why I put the disclaimer:


> Assuming they are willing to use a computer/tablet/something other than a phone.


There's no way my mom is going to use anything other than a phone type handset.

Then too, when I'm in a hotel room in the US, when it's not someone I know well - I have no idea whether the other party is Skype or Google talk savvy/compatible.




m3s said:


> The trick to roaming is to buy an unlocked phone and get a SIM card in the country you visit.
> If you took a subsidized phone from Rogers/Bell/Telus they tend to manipulate the modem software in the phone which is why it doesn't always work properly in the US.


It's a work phone so this point, unless I'm willing to shell out of my own pocket, an unlocked phone is not an option.

Roger/Bell/Telus may or may not be modifying the software but since the problem is in a downtown area and only for a few blocks, I suspect it has more to do with the US partner's network. Literally it was one side the street has strong reception and as soon as one crosses the street - no connection. When I've lost the signal in Canada - it's usually been a steady drop in the reception before it cuts out and has never been in a major city.

If it happened consistently in one city, I'd see it as an exception but it's happened in four different US cities.


Cheers


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

sags said:


> Here is the problem with Wind Mobile. I don't know about the others.
> 
> _What will it cost to use AWAY coverage with my phone?
> Last Updated: Mar 14, 2013 11:14AM EDT
> ...




For the average user within one of their zones I doubt that there would be much of an issue.
How much time would you typically spend outside the WIND zone?

How do others roaming rates compare when outside the zone? 

For sure it has limitations if you do a lot of travelling within Canada. But for me I am one very happy customer. Never paid 1c in overage charges. Even if I do make a call or check some emails when outside the area I will still have significant savings against a compareable plan with the big three. 

As for using outside of US/Canada I don't think a sinlgle Canadian company offers any value here. As M3S says you can pick up a Sim like Candy in europe and Pay next to nothing.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Eclectic12 said:


> Assuming they are willing to use a computer/tablet/something other than a phone.


My examples were that you can do the same thing on an iPhone, or with a bluetooth headset, or you can plug a POTS phone into a router. When I say Skype or iPhone it's the same as Kleenex, there are many other brands. For the people who aren't "Skype" savvy, that's the sole reason I pay $1.50 USD for a virtual phone number

Rogers/Bell/Telus does modify the modem firmware on phones, unless you BYOD (and often even if you do). I can unlock phones and you mostly replace the altered firmware to another one. I'm pretty sure the US has better cell coverage because of the population but Canada uses different frequences, which causes problems with restricted phones


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

m3s said:


> My examples were that you can do the same thing on an iPhone, or with a bluetooth headset, ...


Fair enough that there are more devices possible ... at the same time, bear in mind that at this point, Mom can't handle two different remotes for TV & DVD player so iPhone and bluetooth headsets are out of the question.




m3s said:


> ... or you can plug a POTS phone into a router.


One built for it ... yes. 

This had a chance for Mom before she moved into the nursing home.




m3s said:


> ... Rogers/Bell/Telus does modify the modem firmware on phones, unless you BYOD (and often even if you do). I can unlock phones and you mostly replace the altered firmware to another one.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the US has better cell coverage because of the population but Canada uses different frequences, which causes problems with restricted phones


As I say - it's odd that for the San Francisco area, there's only a few blocks that are an issue. Given the wide ranger of area as well as terrain, I'd have thought a frequency issue would show up over a larger area. And that's without considering that I can walk up the same hill, a couple of streets either way & have great reception.


Cheers


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Something could be jamming the signal but they usually just put up a repeater. There was a spot in Quebec that my sat radio always cut out. Exact same place every time and in clear view of the satellites. It didn't happen to anyone else I knew with sat radio though.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Also there used to be a cell capacity problem where you would move from one cell to another and it could not accept you because it was full. This used to happen going over the Lions Gate Bridge for years until they fixed the capacity in the north shore. It seems unlikely that it would happen these days but then the US has much duplication without sharing.


----------

